

Why every programmer should know about security - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140623153433-7082046-why-every-programmer-should-know-about-security

======
lsh123
The most important thing that every software developer needs to know about
security is just remember that "bad" guys are out there. I've seen many cases
when people make bad security decision simply assuming that it is just fine
and nobody cares. Having a little paranoia as a software developer will help
you to write better code (not only from security perspective).

